# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Posting pics from iPhone?

## Dana1

Anyone know how to do this?

----------


## Melody

I do since your last thread about it:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...cs-from-iPhone

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Dana1

Oh duh LOL!  Thought I remembered asking before...but couldn't find the post!  Thanks....I'll have to save those instructions somewhere this time  :Smile:

----------

